# My new mice



## squeak (Feb 13, 2016)

I have acquired a couple mice. I have an idea what the colors are but reassurance would be nice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks to be Siamese and BEW (black eyed white) ((eyes look black on my screen is that right))


----------



## squeak (Feb 13, 2016)

Yes the white mouse has black eyes, the siamese has very dark reddish looking eyes.


----------

